# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ecu εγκέφαλος αυτοκινήτου βελτίωση............

## thanos mi

Θέλω να ασχοληθώ με την βελτίωση ecu του αυτοκίνητου αλλά είμαι λίγο άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος να μου πει από πού μπορώ να ξεκινήσω κάποια site/βιβλία/κτλπ   και όταν κάνουν βελτίωση τι ακριβός κάνουν και γενικά ότι μπορεί να με βοηθήσει 
ευχαριστώ....

----------


## Xarry

Δεν ξερω να σου πω για το θεμα της βελτιωσης αλλα αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι αν κατι παει στραβα στην ecu χαιρετα το αυτοκινητο. Για αυτο το λογο ποτε δεν γινεται μετατροπη στον εργοστασιακο εγκεφαλο αλλα τοποθετειται αλλος αγραφος παραλληλα στον οποιο και επαιμβαινεις.

----------

thanos mi (15-02-11)

----------


## aris285

Απο κινητηρες τι ξερεις?

----------

thanos mi (15-02-11)

----------


## H3

> Θέλω να ασχοληθώ με την βελτίωση ecu του αυτοκίνητου αλλά είμαι λίγο άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος να μου πει από πού μπορώ να ξεκινήσω κάποια site/βιβλία/κτλπ   και όταν κάνουν βελτίωση τι ακριβός κάνουν και γενικά ότι μπορεί να με βοηθήσει 
> ευχαριστώ....



Αυτό που ζητάς είναι ,σαν να θέλεις να μάθεις να πιλοτάρεις jumbo  μεσώ manual/internet
Στα ατμοσφαιρικα αυτοκινητα δεν κανουμε βελτιωση στην ecu ,στον κινητηρα επεμβαινουμε πρωτα και μετα αλλάζουμε και το πρόγραμμα της ecu
Στους κινητηρες turbo ,μπορει να μην χρειαστει και καμια  αρχικα επεμβαση στον κινητηρα ,μονο στην ecu ,αυτα πληροφοριακα 
ξεχασε το παντως σε καθε περιπτωση

----------

thanos mi (15-02-11)

----------


## thanos mi

Για κινητήρες πιστεύω πως ξέρω αρκετά επίσης ξέρω ότι ο εγκέφαλος έχει μια χαρτογραφήσει για το ρελαντί τις στροφές  τον κόφτη το φορτίο και αλλά πολλά… αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι αλλάζουν ένα τσιπακι στο εγκέφαλο και φυσικά αυτό που είπατε για άγραφους  . ας αφήσουμε καταμερος την βελτίωση του κινητήρα που πρόγραμμα χρειαζόμαστε αν αλλάξουμε εξάτμιση φίλτρο εκκεντροφόρους με βύθισμα και αλλά αυτό που θέλω είναι το πρόγραμμα πώς το φτιάχνουμε πχ πώς βλέπουμε πάνω στο αμάξι αν είναι καμένος ο εγκέφαλο  πώς καταλαβαίνουμε πιο τσιπακι είναι για το καύσιμο και για το χρόνο και για την διάρκεια που κράτα τα μπεκ ανοιχτα και άλλα
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xarry

Βασικα τι αυτοκινητο εχεις και ποσο θελεις να το βελτιωσεις;

----------


## thanos mi

Δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο μυαλό μου!

----------


## Phatt

Επειδη εχω ασχοληθει λιγο με τους εγκεφαλους OBD1 των Honda(και εντελως επιγραμματικα με καποιο παλιο toyota και peugeot rallye), εχω να πω τα εξης: Το καθε αυτοκινητο εχει διαφορετικο κυκλωμα στο πως ειναι φτιαγμενος ο εγκεφαλος.Δηλαδη, δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι το ταδε chip κανει αυτο το ταδε το αλλο κλπ και να κρατησεις εναν γενικο μπουσουλα για ολα τα αυτοκινητα.

Xarry, ειμαι καθετος σε αυτο που ειπες πιο επανω, αναλογα με τους κατασκευαστες, οπου επιτρεπεται συνηθως μπαινει χερι στον μαμα εγκεφαλο.Εαν ο εγκεφαλος δεν μπορει να αναπρογραμματιστει, τοτε μπαινει παραλληλος εγκεφαλος.

Ο Μπαμπης(Η3) τα λεει λιγο καλυτερα τα γραμματα, αλλα ενισταμαι στο εξης,ΕΝΔΕΙΚΝΥΤΑΙ σε ενα ατμοσφαιρικο αυτοκινητο να αναπρογραμματιστει ο εγκεφαλος, ακομη και αν δεν εχουν γινει αλλαγες στο εσωτερικο του κινητηρα, παρα μονο στα περιφεριακα.Ειναι το γνωτο στους ανθρωπους της βελτιωσης του αυτοκινητου ως βελτιωση Φ.Π.Ε.(φιλτρο-προγραμμα-εξατμιση) η βελτιωση πρωτου σταδιου.Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ενα αυτοκινητο περναει απο 40 κυμματα για να βγει στην παραγωγη, κανονισμους και απαγορευσεις σε καταναλωση, ρυπους και θορυβο(για να μην μιλησω για συμπεριφορες και πολιτικες εταιριων) και ολα αυτα εχουν αντικτυπο στην αποδοση του αυτοκινητου.

Συμφωνα με αυτο που ειπα στην αρχη, ξεχνα το γενικο σκαλισμα εγκεφαλων, βαλε στοχο κατι συγκεκριμενο, και ψαξε κατι ευκολο(δεν εννοω "παιχνιδακι", να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ριξεις πολυ διαβασμα και θα μεινεις αϋπνος αρκετα βραδυα αν επιχειρησεις να ασχοληθεις) και κατι που το εχουν κανει πολλοι πριν απο εσενα.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι στο internet θα βρεις αρκετα.Εγω θα προτεινα τους εγκεφαλους που εχω ασχοληθει εγω, δηλαδη τους OBD1 Honda, μιας και ειναι ευκολοι στην μετατροπη για να δεχονται chip με προγραμμα, και απαξ γινει αυτο, ουσιαστικα ο εγκεφαλος γινεται αγραφος, μπορεις να παρεμβεις σε ΟΛΕΣ τις λειτουργειες του.Δες εδω pgmfi.org ειναι ατομα που εχουν φαει τα νιατα τους πανω σε αυτους τους εγκεφαλους που αναφερω, εχει παρα πολλα να μαθεις, καθως και προγραμματα για να αλλαζεις χαρτογραφησεις και να "καις" chip καθως και forum, ολα δωρεαν.

Ας πω δυο πραμματα και για τους παραλληλους εγκεφαλους, απο τα ελαχιστα που ξερω γι'αυτους.Απ'οσο γνωριζω, οι παραλληλοι εγκεφαλοι μπαινουν εκει που δεν μπορεις να πειραξεις τους εργοστασιακους, επειδη ο κατασκευαστης δεν αφησε καμια "πορτα" ανοιχτη.Συνηθως εχουν περιορισμενες δυνατοτητες και ερχονται με ενα φιλικο προς τον οδηγο/χρηστη interface, σαν συσκευη που μπαινει στο ταμπλω του αυτοκινητου.Αυτο γινεται γιατι ειναι το μοναδικο συνηθως μεσο για να ρυθμιστουν αυτες οι συσκευες, συν το οτι επειδη δεν εχουν ιδιαιτερα μεγαλο ευρος παρεμβολης στον εργοστασιακο εγκεφαλο, ειναι σχετικα ασφαλεις για να τις χειριστουν και ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν μεγαλη σχεση με το αντικειμενο.

Για να κλεισω, σου λεω οπως πολυ σωστα ειπωθηκε επανω, οτι οι πιθανοτητες λαθους ειναι πολλες και σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις απο εκει που δεν τις περιμενεις και ενα λαθος εδω μπορει να σημαινει απο μεγαλη καταναλωση/ρυπους, μεχρι ανατιναξη του κινητηρα, οποτε και καληνυχτα.Να ξερεις, οτι αρκετοι απο αυτους που κρατανε μαγαζια εξω με αναπρογραμματισμους εγκεφαλων και βελτιωσεις και λοιπα, εχουν ανατιναξει τα αυτοκινητα του κοσμακη και μετα καναν τους Γερμανους και ριχναν το φταιξιμο στους μηχανικους...Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις με σχετικη ασφαλεια ειναι να βαλεις προγραμμα "κονσερβα".Δηλαδη καποιο ετοιμο, δοκιμασμενο.Αυτο βεβαια δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο απο θεμα βελτιωσης, αλλα ειναι κατι πιο ασφαλες.Γενικα, διαβασε πολυ και το καλυτερο θα ειναι να εχεις εναν κινητηρα πειραματοζωο για να κανεις τα πρωτα σου βηματα.

Στους αλλους φιλους εχω να πω οτι καλο ειναι να μην απογκαρδιωνουμε καποιον με ορεξη, ας του γνωστοποιουμε τους κινδυνους οπως πιστευω οτι οφειλουμε και ας τον αφησουμε να παρει τις αποφασεις μονος του.

----------

lepouras (15-02-11), 

thanos mi (15-02-11)

----------


## thanos mi

Σε ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη για την βοήθεια 
Όσο για το ότι κάθε εγκέφαλος έχει διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο αφού κάθε κατασκευαστής θέλει διαφορετικά πράγματα για το κάθε μοντέλο του αφού αλλάζει το βάρος του αυτοκίνητου η στροφές και αλλά πολλά 
Έχω ένα πρόγραμμα που έχει σχεδόν όλα τα ηλεκτρικά σχεδιαγράμματα τον αυτοκινήτων και τον ecu  αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να το διαβάσω έχεις κατά νου κάποιο ςιτε /βιβλίο

----------


## Phatt

Προσεξε, δεν εγραψα οτι ο καθε εγκεφαλος εχει διαφορετικο προγραμμα, αυτο ειναι προφανες.Εγραψα οτι καθε εγκεφαλος ειναι διαφορετικο ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ, που και αυτο ειναι μαλλον αυτονοητο οταν μιλαμε για διαφορετικες αναγκες και για διαφορετικους κατασκευαστες.Το μονο site που ξερω ειναι αυτο που εχω δωσει...

----------

thanos mi (15-02-11)

----------


## thanos mi

se euxaristw kai pali

----------


## savvaske35

χαιρεται, ειμαι νεο μελος. Ειδα πολλα καλα θεματα και νομιζω οτι θα μαθω κατι.
Επειδη σαν χομπι, ειμαι μηχανολογος, ασχολουμαι πολυ με οχηματα, με χαλαρωνει και με ευχαριστει.
Εχω μια παραγκα στο χωριο που μετακομισα και φτιαχνω αποκλειστικα μονος μου οτι μπορω.



Με το καιρο ελπιζω να γνωριστουμε καλυτερα.

Λοιπον, ο φιλος Phatt (αν με επιτρεπει) τα λεει πολυ καλα.

Τελευταια μου αγαπη, ειναι να παρω 1 αρχαιο (αλλα αριστο) μοτερ, πχ. Vw golf 2, 1.6CL 75ps, να βαλω την εισαγωγη 

απο το injection μοντελο, και να το στησω απο το μηδεν. Δλδ 1 καρμπυρατερ μοτερ, με μονο 1 εισαγωγη, 

και 1 σε σειρα εξωτερικη ηλεκτρ αντλια, να το κανω ψεκαστο.

Με 1 κομπλε ΚΙΤ αγραφο εγκεφαλο, που σου δινει ματι στροφαλου, ματι ΕΕΚ, map-sensor, αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας NTC,

και αισθητηρα λ.

και να κανεις 1 μοτερ, distributless, (χωρις διανομεα ρευματος) , μονο με τους διπλους πολλαπλασιαστες.

Μεχρι στιγμης, οτι Ιχ δεν επαιρνε μπρος απο ηλεκτρ, αναφλεξη , ψεκασμο, τσ βρηκα τα εμαθα.

Ειναι στιγμη να παμε στο επομενο σταδιο, να κανουμε δικο μας συστημα πανω σε ηδη υπαρχον μοτερ.

Οι παλιατζηδες, οταν το μοτερ τους, λειπουν πανω ηλεκτρικα εξαρτηματα, το δινουν φτηνα.

Ο λογος που θελω να το κανω?

Θελω να αποδειξω το οτι π.χ. το hyundai sonata 1.8 του 94, καει 14 λτ/100χλμ, χωρις να εχει βλαβη,
πραγμα αδιανοητο σημερα, λογω του κακου συστηματος ψεκασμου που φοραει απο τοτε.

ενω 1 toyota carina E 1.6 του 93, καιει 7-8 λτ/100χλμ, λογω αριστα σχεδιασμενου συστηματος τοτε.

Αρα, αν παρω το μοτερ του σονατα που εχει λαθος μετρητη ογκου αερα, στο φιλτροκουτι του, και το κανω με 

map-sensor, και αλλο αγραφο εγκεφαλο, αλλα με χαρτογραφηση προτινομενη απο την εταιρεια του αγραφου,

τοτε πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι θα πεσει σε νορμαλ 8-9 λτ/100 χλμ.

Μην, ξεκινησεται κ με καταδικασετε, για εκκεντροφορους, μοιρες, προπορειες, και τα λοιπα, γιατι τα 
εχω φαει με το κουταλι.

Ολα τα μοτερ του εμποριου , για να πετυχουν ρυπους, δεν μπορουν να ξεφυγουν πανω απο τις π.χ. 252 μοιρες,
και επισης δεν μιλαω για VTEC, VVTi και τετοια, εκει σιγουρα ειναι πολυπλοκο και μπραβο στην 
honda και τουοτα που τα κανανε εδω κ πολλα ετη.

Αλλα η honda δεν πιανεται, οτι κ αν λεμε. Ειχε VTEC αλλα και μεταλλα κορυφη.

Η τουοτα εχει VVT-i αλλα ολα της αυτα τα μοτερ ειναι βρακι απο κυλινδρα και ολοι το ξερουνε.

ειδικα τα 1400 του 2000-2004 οτι χειροτερο εχω δει, απο πολλαπλασιαστες, και κυλινδρα.

Eν παση, δεν το λεω εχθρικα, γιατι ειμαι οπαδος τρελος, της τουοτα, αλλα σε παλια μοντελα, αθανατα.ι

δικο μου ειναι το: 


Επειδη ειναι χομπι, και το αγαπαω, εχω μαζεψει ολα τα service manual,



 επισης TecDOC 2009, Vivid workshop,Hyundai microcat,
Autodata 2008 και αλλα



εκει που ποναω ακομα κ σημερα, ειναι π.χ. που πηγα , απο φιλο συστημενος, το μολις ανακατασκευασμενο μου,

αυτοκινητακι του 1984, στην GT auto alarm, στο περιφερειακο κηπουπολη θεσ/νικης, και μου το μαμησανε.

Ηταν το αυτοκινητο τελειο, και μου το βαλανε συναγερμο, γιατι το παρκαριζα 500 μ απο το σπιτι μου 

αναγκαστικα.

Απο τοτε, το αυτοκινητο μου ειναι κουρελι, και αυτοι με πηραν το 2008, 450ε, και καλα ειδικη τιμη, για 1 

κ@λ@συναγερμο με τηλεειδοποιηση που σημερα δεν κανει ουτε 90Ε.

100 τηλεφωνα τους πηρα, και κανουν τους κινεζους, τοσα καλωδια κοψανε, επαθα πλακα, 2 μερες το αφησα, 

και με πηραν τηλεφωνο οτι θελουν 1 εβδομαδα γιατι εχουν πολυ δουλεια. Αυτο με κινησε αργοτερα τις υποψιες.

100 φορες να με λεγανε, οτι οντως το αυτοκινητο ειναι δυσκολο.



Απο τοτε κανεις , ηλεκτρολογος, δεν πλησιαζει ΙΧ μου.

Αυτο παιδια, με εχει χαρακωσει την καρδια πραγματικα. Ειδικα απο τοτε, δεν βαζω συναγερμο πουθενα.

Ακομα και σημερα το ιχ μου , ποτε παιρνει ποτε οχι.

Εχω δει ολα, τα παντα , συμφωνα με το μανουαλ της τουοτα, αλλα το προβλημα ζει, και το εχω τακαρει.

Οποτε, απο σας διαβασα τυχαια πως βαζουμε ασυρματο κεντρικο κλειδωμα, και καταλαβα οτι μερικοι εδω

μεσα εχουν καλη διαθεση.

Τετοια διαθεση εχω κ εγω.

----------


## Phatt

Γεια σου ρε Σαββα μερακλη!
Οσον αφορα το θεμα με την αναφλεξη στο αυτοκινητο, καλο σαν σκεψη αλλα οι τιμες των αγραφων εγκεφαλων ειναι απαγορευτικες πιστευω απλα για να εχεις κατι να παιζεις...Το οτι θα αποδειχθει το θεωρω σχεδον σιγουρο και εγω...

Τωρα για το θεμα με το αλλο αμαξι που λες με το προβλημα στην πλεξουδα, τι μαρκα/μοντελο ειναι; Για μενα το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να παρεις μια αλλη πλεξουδα και να κανεις ολες τις δουλειες εκει επανω απο το μηδεν...Αυτο με τους ηλεκτρολογους που λες ειναι κριμα, γιατι υπαρχουν και καλα χερια.Για μενα αξιζει να βρεις μια πλεξουδα καλη και εναν καλο μαστορα να το ζωντανεψεις το αμαξακι.Ειναι κριμα να καθεται ετσι αφου το μερακλωνεις...

----------


## Danza

Sorry που το ξεθάβω αλλά ψάχνω ένα πρόγραμμα για χαρτογράφηση.... Δεν μπορώ να βρώ τίποτα και δεν είμαι διατεθιμένος να πληρώσω κερατιάτικα που ζητάνε όσο θέλουνε  :Smile: 

Υπάρχει κάτι?

----------


## johnzampetas

Μιας και ξεθάφτηκε το θέμα να πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου από προσωπική εμπειρία...
Πρόγραμμα παίρνουν σχεδόν όλοι οι εγκέφαλλοι των αυτοκινήτων. Κάποιοι προγραμματίζονται σειριακά μέσω της OBDII θύρας και κάποιοι άλλοι, λίγο πιο δύσκολα, βγάζοντας το chip με τους χάρτες. Στο δικό μου αμάξι (hyundai accent) για παράδειγμα η eprom είναι ένα AM29F400BB και για να περάσω πρόγραμμα έπρεπε να το ξεκολλήσω και να βάλω βάση κουμπωτή για να μπορώ να κάνω διάφορες αλλαγές. Ακόμα και να βρει κανείς ένα μηχάνημα να διαβάζει τα chip (willem) χρειάζεται και κάποιo file αφού κάνει οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση, να το τρέξει για να πάρει το αμάξι μπροστά. Στους προγραμματάδες που έχω πάει μέχρι σήμερα, αγόραζαν το file από κάποιον αντιπρόσωπό τους online την ώρα που φτιάχναμε το αμάξι. Συνεπώς δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να ασχοληθεί κανείς με το chip tuning. Μπορεί όποιος γνωρίζει καλά αγγλικά να κοιτάξει και το site www.digital-kaos.co.uk έχει θέματα καθαρά για chip tuning.
Στο θέμα παράλληλου να πω πως με ένα ΑΕΜ FIC και με κόστος κάτω από 400€ (μεταχειρισμένο από ebay κάτω από 200€)
μπορείς να κάνεις σχεδόν τα πάντα στο αμάξι σου πειράζωντας αβάνς,μπεκ,map,maf,λ και 2 ακόμα αναλογικές εισόδους. Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο κατέληξα σ'αυτήν τη λύση για το δικό μου αμάξι λόγω μετατροπής σε turbo. Είναι πολύ friendly-user και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμα κι από κάποιον άσχετο με ηλεκτρονικά...
Στο θέμα του άγραφου υπάρχουν αρκετές λύσεις οικονομικές πλέον. Οι οικονομικές λύσεις όμως προϋποθέτουν τρελλό διάβασμα καθώς επίσης είναι και χρονοβόρες. Μία τέτοια λύση είναι οι Megasquirt II και ΙΙΙ τους οποίους αποκτάς συναρμολογημένους κάτω από 400€ ή σε μορφή κιτ αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου με 250€. Απ'ότι είχα ασχοληθεί θέλουν πολύ δουλειά και διάβασμα για να δουλέψουν σωστά αλλά άμα τους μάθεις, μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις και την παραμικρή παράμετρο του αυτοκινήτου με σκοπό να πάρεις και το τελευταίο άλογο. Μετά τους MSII και MSIII πάμε στη λυσή Haltech και στη νέα σειρά Silver που ξεκινάει στα 750€ (από ebay φυσικά) και είναι αρκετά πιο εύκολη στη ρύθμιση.

Φυσικά για να καταφέρει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει σωστά μια από τις παραπάνω λύσεις πρέπει να γνωρίζει εκ των προτέρων τι θέλει από το αμάξι του καθώς επίσης να έχει το service manual με όλες τις καλωδιώσεις του αυτοκινήτου. Τέλος να πω πως χωρίς wideband λ δεν είναι δυνατή η σωστή ρύθμιση του κινητήρα γιατί οι narrowband δεν δίνουν σωστές πληροφορίες για το μείγμα.Για τις turbo εφαρμογές είναι υποχρεωτική και η χρήση πυρόμετρου και μπαρόμετρου για τη ρύθμιση.

----------


## Danza

> Μιας και ξεθάφτηκε το θέμα να πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου από προσωπική εμπειρία...
> Πρόγραμμα παίρνουν σχεδόν όλοι οι εγκέφαλλοι των αυτοκινήτων. Κάποιοι προγραμματίζονται σειριακά μέσω της OBDII θύρας και κάποιοι άλλοι, λίγο πιο δύσκολα, βγάζοντας το chip με τους χάρτες. Στο δικό μου αμάξι (hyundai accent) για παράδειγμα η eprom είναι ένα AM29F400BB και για να περάσω πρόγραμμα έπρεπε να το ξεκολλήσω και να βάλω βάση κουμπωτή για να μπορώ να κάνω διάφορες αλλαγές. Ακόμα και να βρει κανείς ένα μηχάνημα να διαβάζει τα chip (willem) χρειάζεται και κάποιo file αφού κάνει οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση, να το τρέξει για να πάρει το αμάξι μπροστά. Στους προγραμματάδες που έχω πάει μέχρι σήμερα, αγόραζαν το file από κάποιον αντιπρόσωπό τους online την ώρα που φτιάχναμε το αμάξι. Συνεπώς δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να ασχοληθεί κανείς με το chip tuning. Μπορεί όποιος γνωρίζει καλά αγγλικά να κοιτάξει και το *site www.digital-kaos.co.uk* έχει θέματα καθαρά για chip tuning.
> Στο θέμα παράλληλου να πω πως με ένα ΑΕΜ FIC και με κόστος κάτω από 400€ (μεταχειρισμένο από ebay κάτω από 200€)
> μπορείς να κάνεις σχεδόν τα πάντα στο αμάξι σου πειράζωντας αβάνς,μπεκ,map,maf,λ και 2 ακόμα αναλογικές εισόδους. Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο κατέληξα σ'αυτήν τη λύση για το δικό μου αμάξι λόγω μετατροπής σε turbo. Είναι πολύ friendly-user και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμα κι από κάποιον άσχετο με ηλεκτρονικά...
> Στο θέμα του άγραφου υπάρχουν αρκετές λύσεις οικονομικές πλέον. Οι οικονομικές λύσεις όμως προϋποθέτουν τρελλό διάβασμα καθώς επίσης είναι και χρονοβόρες. Μία τέτοια λύση είναι οι Megasquirt II και ΙΙΙ τους οποίους αποκτάς συναρμολογημένους κάτω από 400€ ή σε μορφή κιτ αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου με 250€. Απ'ότι είχα ασχοληθεί θέλουν πολύ δουλειά και διάβασμα για να δουλέψουν σωστά αλλά άμα τους μάθεις, μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις και την παραμικρή παράμετρο του αυτοκινήτου με σκοπό να πάρεις και το τελευταίο άλογο. Μετά τους MSII και MSIII πάμε στη λυσή Haltech και στη νέα σειρά Silver που ξεκινάει στα 750€ (από ebay φυσικά) και είναι αρκετά πιο εύκολη στη ρύθμιση.
> 
> Φυσικά για να καταφέρει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει σωστά μια από τις παραπάνω λύσεις πρέπει να γνωρίζει εκ των προτέρων τι θέλει από το αμάξι του καθώς επίσης να έχει το service manual με όλες τις καλωδιώσεις του αυτοκινήτου. Τέλος να πω πως χωρίς wideband λ δεν είναι δυνατή η σωστή ρύθμιση του κινητήρα γιατί οι narrowband δεν δίνουν σωστές πληροφορίες για το μείγμα.Για τις turbo εφαρμογές είναι υποχρεωτική και η χρήση πυρόμετρου και μπαρόμετρου για τη ρύθμιση.



Το συγκεκριμένο site είναι καραμούφα, δεν απαντάνε και ασχολούνται μόνο με καινούρια αυτοκίνητα.............

----------

